# Goal Reached 100%!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Well here it is. The goal was reached. My 5th bass this season over 5-pounds caught out of public waters. (The 5th one is the one in my left hand.) Although the five bass were caught out of four different lakes, unlike my original goal of 5-bass over 5-pounds caught out of seperate waters... But what the heck. I slightly modified it.

I had a pretty good evening. These were all caught within about three hours. I didn't weigh all of them. But I'm pretty sure my five best weighed around 14 to 15-pounds. Not bad.

These were caught in a small Central Ohio public lake that I can't get my Triton into. 
- The 5-pounder hit my Jig with a Venom Dream Craw deep in the weeds.
- The other four hit: Venom Hollow Hogs, Venom Skip Shad/flukes, and a moss rat that was drug over the goo near the laydowns.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great job, that is a stout goal to accomplish! Now is a tough time to catch a pig like that.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Well alright then. Congratulations sir...


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

you are a monster jig n pig. congrats man


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

awesome! Alright heres next years goal for you. 1 bass over 7lbs or 2 over 6lbs.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

And with all sorts of time to spare.... Now show us what a 10 lber looks like

Congratulations, that is a lot of very nice largemouth!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations on the goal. You have definitely showed us what public Ohio water holds for us. Many complain about the fishing but you have definitely proven to us there is plenty of great fish to be caught. I like the idea of Big Joshy's goal for ya next year and thanks for giving some inspiration to us for going out and catchin some pig LM. Now lets see a few more!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

You da man!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work. It's been fun following the journey. Keep it up.


----------



## ahmadi6490 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great work....now I want one lol


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Job! cant wait to hook into a hog like that


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

congrats ive caught 5 at or ovr 5lbs but it took me 6 years and all came out of the same private pond the one up side the bigest was 9lbs 
congrats again


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

great job man!....now you can relax and catch a couple 7's...lol.


----------

